# my version of St. Louis red sauce.



## sniltz (Feb 5, 2013)

This is my version of a St. Louis Red BBQ Sauce.  Being from NC I tend to like the sweet/tart vinegar sauce.  But, this is what I put on my chicken or sometimes ribs.  It makes really good BBQ chicken!

4 cups of ketchup

1 bottle of A1 steak sauce

1 bottle of Heinz 57 sauce

1 1/2 cups of apple juice (you can use apple cider aswell)

1/3 cup of worchestshire sauce

1/3 cup of dark karo syrup

1/3 cup of honey

1/4 cup of molasses

This recipe has 11/2 teaspoons of liquid smoke but, I don't like it.  Feel free to use it if you want.

2 teaspoon of black pepper

1 teaspoon of granulated garlic

Combine all ingredients in a large pot and simmer over medium-high heat,  whisk to mix.

Reduce heat to medium and let the sauce simmer for around 5 minutes to compine flavors.   You can serve it hot or let it cool and put it in a mason jar and use when ever.  The sauce will keep for several months in the fridge.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe.....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you...filed for later use!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 6, 2013)

Copy this to my evernotes 
Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks good!  I'm always up to trying a new sauce recipe.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 6, 2013)

This looks like a sauce by Steve Raichlen to me, check the link-

http://www.cookstr.com/recipes/st-louis-red


----------



## sniltz (Feb 6, 2013)

Your right it does!  It got handed down to me from my father and if he got it from Mr. Raichlen I don't know.  We use it alot in the summer.  If it is his reciepe than Thank you Mr. Raichlen! Cause it is good.


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 6, 2013)

Love a new sauce recipie! Thank you!


----------



## baba bones (Feb 12, 2013)

sniltz said:


> This is my version of a St. Louis Red BBQ Sauce.  Being from NC I tend to like the sweet/tart vinegar sauce.  But, this is what I put on my chicken or sometimes ribs.  It makes really good BBQ chicken!
> 
> 4 cups of ketchup
> 
> ...


sounds like a good one..


----------

